# Denials For No Authorization



## Cindyrev67 (Jan 12, 2012)

I recently recieved several denials from a commercial policy because our physician was non participating and we did not obtain prior authorization. By law, can we still collect or bill the patient for their copayment? Many of the patients paid their copayment at the time of service and I'm wondering if we're obligated to refund their money. Hope someone can help.


----------



## dclark7 (Jan 12, 2012)

If you are non-participating with an insurance you do not have a contract with the insurance company and you can bill the patient for the entire charge.


----------

